

Time for Apple to open up the iPhone - bensummers
http://www.macworld.com/article/151695/2010/06/iphone_open.html

======
fr0man
It's also time for Microsoft to open source NT and XP, but that's about
equally likely to happen as this proposal. Not that I disagree; it's just a
pipe dream. What I find shocking is that this is in Macworld. Macworld!

~~~
rewind
The article was about allowing people to install any app they want, even if it
isn't in the App Store. He wasn't talking about open-sourcing the OS. I agree
with him.

~~~
fr0man
I also agree 100% with him, I just meant that Apple will never allow that to
happen. Just like I think Microsoft SHOULD open source NT and XP, and that
will never happen either.

